# Lancaster "Insteada" Photos



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

more from saturday:


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice photos! Lets see some more.


----------



## TeamWinker (Nov 12, 2008)

This was a great shoot, I've shot both years and look forward to next year!!


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

Sunday Photos:


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice photos.


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

GREAT PICTURES Fotoguy, Thank You for taking them!!
I had a blast meeting and talking with all who attended, sorry I was so busy to take more time for that. 
We hope to hold the event again next year if scheduling isn't an issue, we will keep you posted. I will post the full results after work.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I would also like to personally THANK the other two club officers who were there, even when I couldn't be, to pull this shoot off. Ross and Bill are two great guys to work with and put in the time without complaint. THANKS GUYS!!!


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

Great photos, thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Full results posted at www.lancasterarcheryclub.com , scores for all rounds are there.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

My favorite pic from the weekend.










Thanks Ray.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I hope you come back again so I have a chance to get even


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

does this mean you went pro


----------

